# Local Liquor Prices ?



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been really expanding my horizons on rum and bourbon choices since joining CS and lurking around this forum. I know prices are mentioned quite often. I think being a resident of NYS most pricing mentioned would be lower than I would see at my local liquor store due to the high taxes in this state. I know NYS is not the only one with high taxes but I'm figuring another $3-$5 on to the price most people post. Can anyone with further knowledge comment on this?


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Here in Montgomery County Maryland, the only place where you can buy spirits is in designated state stores. It can be annoying as it limits where you can go to purchase your alcohol (and also makes it off limits to order online). They do have some decent deals though. Here is the link that shows some of the sales they have this month if you want to compare for NY:

http://www.montgomerycountymd.gov/Apps/DLC/Retail/spirits_specials.cfm


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I like rums so here's a little info from Georgia...

Zacapa = $39.99
Centenario XX Anos = $26.99

Those are the 2 I know off the top of my head.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's the link to Virginia's state liquor stores:
http://www.abc.state.va.us/Pricelist/price.html

I find they tend to be ~10% higher than I what I can get in MD (not Mont. County)


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Kentucky seems to be about the lowest prices for most alcohol I can find. :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

chippewastud79 said:


> Kentucky seems to be about the lowest prices for most alcohol I can find. :tu


One thing Taxachussets has is good liquor prices.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm a booze hunter and when I travel that is when I get my booze deals in the Carribean. Makes me sick when I see how cheap it is over there compared to the States,,anywhere from 40-60% off. We'll cruise there once a year and pick up our deals and bring them all back.


----------



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

Cigary said:


> I'm a booze hunter and when I travel that is when I get my booze deals in the Carribean. Makes me sick when I see how cheap it is over there compared to the States,,anywhere from 40-60% off. We'll cruise there once a year and pick up our deals and bring them all back.


Cigary,
I took a 7 day cruise to the caribbean this past November. Your right booze is cheap on some of the islands. I wish I could have brought back more !


----------

